# More Smoked Salmon Chunks



## cmayna (Jun 6, 2016)

Trying to make room in the freezers for upcoming Halibut fishing trips, decided to work on more of last year's King Salmon.  Our fishing buddies seem to like my Salmon chunks so I chopped up about 11 #.   

Sitting in a tub with what started out as is a simple dry brine of salt & sugar.  It's bath lasted about 4 hours, lightly stirring every hour.







Rinsed and now sitting on the racks room drying for a couple hours. These long twisted sisters looking pieces are slices of the tail which I had a lot of.






In the modified MES40 which is now Auber controlled, heating element centered, mailbox mod.  Extremely happy with it's performance.






Smoked for 3+ hours until an IT of 140 was met






Back in the kitchen cooling down. Lightly sprinkled with coarse pepper.






                                                       Belch! :biggrin:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 6, 2016)

That looks great.    I gotta try experimenting with some salmon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

Fish candy!!

Looks delicious!

 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Al


----------



## driedstick (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks great Craig,,,, No honey this time??? 

Looking to do some this weekend myself to share at our next archery shoot. 

DS


----------



## cmayna (Jun 6, 2016)

Oops......yes I mopped each piece as soon as the batch came out of the smoker while nice and warm, with a diluted honey THEN I dusted them with the pepper.


Oh and some Salmon Jerky that I made earlier in the day wanted to get into a picture with the chunks:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 6, 2016)

...


----------



## cmayna (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah, I also have lots of room in my 4 smokers.  It's just the freezer which is starting to crowd up, big time.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks amazing Craig - I'm loving the salmon.

Good luck with the Halibuts!


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2016)

Another great salmon smoke! Kudos and points!

Disco


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks all.  This Sat I'm doing a friends Salmon which will be chunks and nuggets.


----------

